# Giải pháp tổng thể chữa cười hở lợi một cách an toàn duy trì vĩnh viễn



## csevenan (9/10/19)

Giải pháp tổng thể chữa cười hở lợi triệt để tại Nha Khoa với hiệu quả duy trì vĩnh viễn, tái tạo nụ cười thẩm mỹ đáng mơ ước của nhiều bệnh nhân có khuyết điểm cười hở lợi. Chỉ một lần duy nhất, kết quả đạt được sẽ hoàn toàn triệt để và duy trì đến trọn đời.




An toàn tuyệt đối – không biến chứng:
điều trị cười hở lợi dù bằng phương pháp phẫu thuật hay không phẫu thuật đều đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối và không có biến chứng xảy ra.
Hiệu quả triệt để sau 1 lần duy nhất:
Chỉ cần một quá trình điều trị duy nhất, khuyết điểm được loại bỏ hoàn toàn, không tái diễn ở những lần sau, bệnh nhân hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm vì sẽ không phải can thiệp phẫu thuật cười hở lợi một lần nào nữa. Chức năng ăn nhai, chức năng thẩm mỹ được đảm bảo.
Duy trì vĩnh viễn trọn đời:
Hiệu quả mà phương pháp chữa cười hở mang lại có thể duy trì đến trọn đời, nụ cười của bạn vĩnh viễn tươi tắn trên môi, đây là điều mà nhiều bệnh nhân rất hài lòng khi quyết định chữa cười hở lợi.
Không đau, không để lại sẹo:
Trước khi thực hiện, bác sĩ răng hàm mặt sẽ tiêm thuốc mê cho bệnh nhân. Sau phẫu thuật, nếu các cơn đau làm bạn khó chịu, bác sĩ sẽ kê thuốc giảm đau nên bạn không cần lo lắng về vấn đề bị các cơn đau hành hạ. Các vết cắt mổ đều là những vết cắt ngầm và nằm trong khoang miệng nên không bị lộ.


----------

